# Enhance or VF dog food



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone use either one of these foods?
If so, likes and/or dislikes. PM me if needed.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Arkat Enhanced, Endurance formula. We like it a lot. Been feeding it for almost a year now.

Angie


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

VF is the best food we have ever fed.

But it is VERY difficult for us to get, and the company is hard to work with regarding their "Buy 12 Get 1 Free" program.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Arkat Enhanced, Endurance formula. We like it a lot. Been feeding it for almost a year now.
> 
> Angie


do you feed that to everyone?

Did you try the Hunter's Edge?

I used to be on the Prof Athlete and Hunter's Edge but man its difficult to get. I don't ever remember trying the Endurance though.

WRL


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

WRL said:


> do you feed that to everyone?
> 
> Did you try the Hunter's Edge?
> 
> ...


We feed the Endurance to everyone. The proffessional athlete was too rich and the hunters edge didn't have enough.

I have no problems getting it no matter where I am. Doesn't hurt that the head sales rep lives in Dallas.

Angie


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been in contact with the folks at Arkat and hope to give them a try. There is a distributor about 20 min from my home. We are going to try the VF "Active Adult" because my 6 yr old is really allergic to anything corn. Thanks for the info Angie


----------



## fowlcreek (Dec 8, 2004)

David,

I've had the VF Performance in the kennel for several years now. It has been the best food I have had in the kennel. I think you will be happy with either.
Stacey


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

How do you get someone to stock the stuff????
Back on PP and it is going to kill me with the $47
a bag price.


Suggestions Please


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Angie,
Do you buy it by the pallet? If so, what constitutes a pallet. How many bags/lbs per bag, cost, etc.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

R Little said:


> How do you get someone to stock the stuff????
> Back on PP and it is going to kill me with the $47
> a bag price.
> 
> ...


PM sent.

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

The VF line is great,,, I just didn't see it as being all that price competitive. It's almost as expensive as the big name brand super premiums...

FWIW...

Angie


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

The thing is, Jiggy has corn allergies. So I checked out the VF ingredients, and they seem more suited for her. Arkat said that they do not sell by the pallet. Is that unusual?


----------



## kb27_99 (Sep 28, 2006)

R Little said:


> How do you get someone to stock the stuff????
> Back on PP and it is going to kill me with the $47
> a bag price.
> 
> ...


Hey Little, I get PP Performance at Tractor Suppy for $38 a bag.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

David Maddox said:


> The thing is, Jiggy has corn allergies. So I checked out the VF ingredients, and they seem more suited for her. Arkat said that they do not sell by the pallet. Is that unusual?


Work with the distributor or local feed store that stocks it. We don't buy buy the pallet. We buy 12 bags at a time and it's delivered and shelved in the kennel. 

We are able to get any amount we want when we want it.

Angie


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

David Maddox said:


> The thing is, Jiggy has corn allergies. So I checked out the VF ingredients, and they seem more suited for her. Arkat said that they do not sell by the pallet. Is that unusual?


David, Arkat offers 1 free bag with proof of purchase on 12 bags for the VF products. You have to send receipts with proof of purchase from the bags.

On the Enhance product they had a kennel program buying by the pallet. Not sure if they still do or not, never had a need to buy by the pallet. I think the only corn free in the Enhance line is the pro-athlete.

Carl


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Would any of you guys know what the cost of either VF "Active Adult"/"Performance" or Enhance "Endurace" would be?


----------



## Zack (May 17, 2005)

I fed it for quite awhile and then gave up on it. It was a pain in the rear to get around here. It took the feed store a couple of weeks to get me a pallet when I needed one and after the tornado I had no choice but to switch. Most of my dogs did well on it (Professional Athlete) but if I had it to do over again I think I might back down like Angie has to the Endurance Formula.


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

I, too, had major supply problems - the feed store wouldn't order the 2 - 3 bags per month that I needed when I needed it. I fed the VF performance equivalent and the enhance - I'd like to try the endurance. Euk PP was $55 at Petco yesterday - am on Pro Plan Performance for some and Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach for the old guys.


----------



## coryf (Aug 14, 2004)

I've got 3 black labs on Enhance feed right now. One has been on Pro Athlete for about a month and has the nicest coat any of my dogs have ever had with little shedding. Prior to that she was on Native 2 and had a horribly dry and dull coat. I'm not totally convinced yet that her nice coat is from changing feeds, but maybe, hopefully time will tell.

I have two other labs I just switched to Enhance Hunter's Edge. They haven't been on it long enough to judge the feed but coats don't look very good right now. I hope the H.E works as well as the P.A.

I'm sure the dry winter air must have an affect on coat quality. The humidity in my kennel has been around 35% at times in the colder weather.


----------



## jpbois (Apr 14, 2007)

Her the cost is:

VF Active Adult 40 lbs - $40.70
VF Performance 40 lbs - 44.45
Enhance Endurance 40 lbs - 28.35


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for all of the help guys!


----------



## Kevin Eskam (Mar 2, 2007)

David the performance athlete doesnt have corn in it! it is 30 20


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Decided on the Exclusive chicken n rice in the red bag. Dogs really like it!!! We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

How much is the Enhance 30-22 selling for? It seems not many places sell it up here but if it is good I am ready for a change. Pro Plan Performace is not keeping the weight on my competition dogs. Seems like they changed something.


----------



## brent mccoy (Dec 23, 2008)

I use to feed the VF very good food. But stoped getting it due to shipping. I would start feeding it again if I could get it. I live in North East, IN.


----------



## Gary Sheets (Aug 2, 2008)

Mike, here in PA the Enhance PA runs anywhere from $34.99 to $35.99 for a 40# bag. Depending on how much you order at a time you may be able to buy from the distributor and save some. It all depends on distributor minimums.

Brent, they have added alot of distribution lately. Stores are more receptive to it also with the support of Duck Unlimited it has opened some doors also. email [email protected] he can get you a store near you that will get it for ya.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

I've heard great things about the arkat line, but it amazes me that it is that difficult to get and I live in ARK


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

Has anyone notice a tarter build up (more then you would normally see) feeding the Enhance Endurence or PA?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Matt Griffiths said:


> Has anyone notice a tarter build up (more then you would normally see) feeding the Enhance Endurence or PA?


No,,, 

Angie


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

Me neither.


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

Just something I’d “heard” glad there’s nothing to it. Were going to give the Endurance a try, have 10 bags headed my way.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I just picked up my first supply of the Enhance PA and asked the pointer guy who I got it from who feeds about 30 bags a month about tarter and he said he hasn't noticed any issues. I am looking forward to the dogs getting off of Pro Plan !


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> I just picked up my first supply of the Enhance PA and asked the pointer guy who I got it from who feeds about 30 bags a month about tarter and he said he hasn't noticed any issues. I am looking forward to the dogs getting off of Pro Plan !


Enhance PA is a great feed, but many dogs can't handle the high fat and protein.. If that's the case for your dogs go to the Endurance and give that a try.

Angie


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

What does a bag of Endurance usually cost? Really wish it had glucosamine.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

If the PA works for my competition dogs I will be trying out Endurance for my retired bitch.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

JBlack said:


> What does a bag of Endurance usually cost? Really wish it had glucosamine.


Supposedly when they change the bags over to the new DU sponsor bag they will put the meds in (gluc and Cond), but it will go up on price, but I'm with you.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

bayou beagle said:


> Supposedly when they change the bags over to the new DU sponsor bag they will put the meds in (gluc and Cond), but it will go up on price, but I'm with you.


I wonder if the gluc. and cond. is actually enough to do any good? If I feed 2 cups per day to a 65 dog will there be enough suppliments to meet the dogs needs?

I don't think so. So why add it? 

I personally suppliment all the dogs seperately according to weight.

FWIW

Angie


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Angie B said:


> I wonder if the gluc. and cond. is actually enough to do any good? If I feed 2 cups per day to a 65 dog will there be enough suppliments to meet the dogs needs?
> 
> I don't think so. So why add it?
> 
> ...


And along those lines, the nutritionist from Arkat was talking about folks who want to feed the minimum needed to maintain weight, are not getting enough of the meds with only 2 cups so they suggest a less protein/fat in order to be able to feed a little more to get the meds. (of course means you buy more)

Someone somewhere somehow mentioned that a dog needed about 400mg a day of gloc to make it effective? Just some thoughts

Jeff


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Angie B said:


> I wonder if the gluc. and cond. is actually enough to do any good? If I feed 2 cups per day to a 65 dog will there be enough suppliments to meet the dogs needs?
> 
> I don't think so. So why add it?
> 
> ...


NO Angie, it is not enough. NONE of the feeds that add Gluc. & Chond. do so in any amount that will do any good. It is done strictly for marketing.

John


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> NO Angie, it is not enough. NONE of the feeds that add Gluc. & Chond. do so in any amount that will do any good. It is done strictly for marketing.
> 
> John


even the VF that has 450mg Gluc in it?


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

Angie B said:


> I wonder if the gluc. and cond. is actually enough to do any good? If I feed 2 cups per day to a 65 dog will there be enough suppliments to meet the dogs needs?
> 
> I don't think so. So why add it?
> 
> ...


Angie

What do you suppliment them with, as far as gluc. and chond?


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

bayou beagle said:


> even the VF that has 450mg Gluc in it?


What's your point ? That amount is adequate or not or ??


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> NO Angie, it is not enough. NONE of the feeds that add Gluc. & Chond. do so in any amount that will do any good. It is done strictly for marketing.
> 
> John


My thoughts exactly... A way to elbow more shelf space...

By the way,,, "Midge", "Juda's" sister got her MH this spring and qualified for the Master National... I had her a whole 3 1/2 months after this last hunting season...

Very nice...;-)

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Matt Griffiths said:


> Angie
> 
> What do you suppliment them with, as far as gluc. and chond?


I suppliment with Eniva Hip and joint out of Minnesota. Ann Heise, HiRollerlabs on this board got me hooked. Very price competitive. Also very effective. Dogs need an unbelieveable amount of Glucosamine and Chondroitin. 

Contact Ann,,, 

Angie


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I am on my second week of switching from PP Performance to Enhance's PA 30/22. My older dog is doing great with 2 cups a day. She is in the middle of blowing her coat so we can't judge that yet but her stools are solid. No my 2.5 year old male was loseing weight on PPP eating 5-6 cups a day. He seems to be gaining weight now on PA but has loose stools. We have been feeding 3-4 cups a day. 

How much should a 80lb active dog eat? The bag says 3-4 cups, just wondering if I should keep him closer to 3 cups and see if that firms up his stools.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

I would go w/ the 3 cups, and wait and see how the stools look after a couple of weeks.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Mike,
Blue is now on the 5th day of the Enhance Endurance and his stool is soft as well. I hope it works out. I too have cut him back to 3 cups/day. I really like the price I'm getting on the Endurance. 

I have noticed that Blue has done better on a lower fat % in his food. He was with my brother for 2 weeks and I forgot to take his food and was a little worried, but he actually, did well on, of all things, Exceed sold at Sam's.

I was feeding Jiggy Taste of the Wild Salmon and I've noticed that her ear issues have returned. SOOOOO?????


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Briggs I think needs the higher fat, he got so skinny on PPP. His stools are starting to firm already. Lucky will go on Endurance once I reorder.


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

David Maddox said:


> Mike,
> Blue is now on the 5th day of the Enhance Endurance and his stool is soft as well. I hope it works out. I too have cut him back to 3 cups/day. *I really like the price I'm getting on the Endurance. *
> 
> I have noticed that Blue has done better on a lower fat % in his food. He was with my brother for 2 weeks and I forgot to take his food and was a little worried, but he actually, did well on, of all things, Exceed sold at Sam's.
> ...


Just curious, what kind of price are you getting?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

$26.75 a bag


----------



## TexasEd (Jul 28, 2008)

I have been feeding VF Active Adult for about 8 months and my dog is doing great on it.
right about $40/bag. I am happy with the consistency of the stool. They only time it gets soft is if she gets some left overs thrown in on top.


----------



## laduckdogman (Dec 30, 2007)

We have been feeding Arkat endurance blend dog food to the dogs we have at our training facility in Laplace,La. We have fed other foods in the past, and would not switch back for anything. This is a great product for a great price. We have it shipped directly to the kennels by the pallet, which is great that we don't have to go pick up the product. The local feed stores here also carry the Endurance, Pro Athlete, and Hunter's Edge, which makes it easy if we fall short between shipments.


J.Moll
STDT Kennels
Laplace,La


----------

